# 1 for ID, 2 for fun



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I was helping with a Woodland Contest in Deweyville (Newton or Orange County, Texas...deep East) and, although there is a heavy drought right now, I managed to find a low spot that had lots of neat plants despite the dry soil. Normally this site would be a few inches under water or, at the very least, heavily saturated.

Plant #1 is one I could not ID. Almost looks like a Bacopa or Lindernia...I'm stumped on it.

*Plant 1 Size Reference*









*Plant 1 Close-up*









*Plant 1 Habit*









Plant 2 is one that has been introduced but not widely used in the hobby. This specimen was interesting because it is normally all red (bright sunlight) or lime green (shaded). Of all the plants around it, only this one has red veins and green leaves. All the others were all green. Anyone care to guess at the name? A correct ID may earn you a free sample if I can get it to survive the sudden submerged state. (I only have enough to send 1 sample, so first ID gets it. )Hint...I started a thread on it about a year ago or more.









Plant 3, I'm only partially certain on now. After reading the description of the plant that I "knew" it was, I'm wondering if it is "pilose" enough.  It's hard to see in the photos because I had gotten it wet, but the stems and leaves are fully pubescent, but the hairs are not very long. As above, a guess is encouraged and a correct ID might win you a sample (if it doesn't die first). Hint, notice the emersed vs. submersed leaves. I tried to leave the photos large enough for you to zoom in a bit for better details.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I know what the first one is, but I'll leave it for someone else. Send some of that to the lucky winner; it's a nice plant if cared for.

The last one will probably be more like what you think it is as it matures. It's still early, even down your way.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

No guesses?! Surely there are more hobbyists who like to do a little digging for plant names. 

Okay, here are some more hints...

#1 - I still don't know...working on it though.

#2 - Small white flowers with a silky appearance. It can be found growing in lawns and tends to creep rather than stand upright. It likes heavy soils and wet areas, but can easily tolerate dry conditions. Every time you say its name out loud, you hail the great state of Virginia.

#3 - The yellow flowers of other species in the genus are far more showy than this species. Maybe that's because the "seed" of the showy ones get "box"ed up. (Yes, I realize that sentence makes no sense...I'm trying to throw some BIG hints here. ) The stems and leaves are quite pilose.


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

#2 clover ?


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok so my guess is
#2 Lysmachia Nummularia ( Creeping Jenny) Based on the lawn and creeping hint. I used to landscape for a few years. I still don't think that is right but have to try.

#3 Ludwigia palustrus (Marsh Seedbox) I think your hints helped unless I am wrong, then they were of no help at all. Kidding.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

#2, not a clover or creeping jenny. Look close at the photo at the leaves and stem. Another Clue: the ripened ovaries (seed pods) of this weed look like buttons, according to the person that coined its common name.

#3 - freshyleif is quite close. L. palustris has smaller leaves than this one and doesn't have the 'hairiness' of this one. Palustris is "glabrous" (meaning - no fuzz). You are close, keep searching and look for words like pilose, pubescent, or hirsute. Even "fuzzy" would be appropriate.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

1. _Lindernia anagallis_?
2. _Diodia virginiana_?
3. _Ludwigia pilosa_?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

THHNguyen said:


> 1. _Lindernia anagallis_?


Honestly, I'm not sure. I don't think it is a native to where it was found...I was thinking _Lindernia dubia_. If Cavan could shed some light on this one it would be great! 



> 2. _Diodia virginiana_?
> 3. _Ludwigia pilosa_?


YES to BOTH!! These are natives that were fairly recently introduced to the hobby (you're welcome [smilie=s: ). You can find a submersed pic of [I]L. pilosa[/I] in the PlantFinder, and it becomes incredibly red under very high light and high CO2. _D. virginiana_ maintains a light green appearance(to my knowledge thus far) and you can search the "New Plants..." subforum for "Diodia virginiana" for some good pics/info on it.

So, THHNguyen, you'll need to let me know via PM if you want emersed samples right now (and send your mailing address) or if you'd rather wait for submersed growth. CONGRATULATIONS on ID'ing these.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like_ Lindernia dubia_ var. _dubia_. _L. anagallis_ is a name that has been wrongly applied to _Clinopodium brownei_.

_D. virginiana_ is in the PF.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Woah I didn't realize I got to win stuff! yay


----------

